# Forum Contacts & Links Timber, Tools & Hardware Suppliers  Verandah Posts  -  anyone know who's cheapest in Melbourne?

## seriph1

Hi again folks 
As per subject I guess   -   I need to buy 10 or so turned verandah posts, preferably 115 by 115 (2500 long) and have been looking at prices.  
They seem to vary wildly so I hope to get some advice from you good folks here. Not too worried about style (existing ones are simple, square chamfered, which I can do but I'd love to get prettier ones) at this stage ...  
I believe finger-jointed posts are popular due to their being strong and straight, but I worry a little that the joins may open up slightly over time and require additional work. I may be way off with those fears but being this time of year, I think I'll struggle to get advice from manufacturers.  
Our existing posts are totally cactus, being completely rotted at the bottoms  -  all replacement items will be pre-painted with top quality paint. All fixing points will be treated and sealed to minimise a repeat of the issues. 
Going to need to buy (pref. Jarrah) flooring too, in case anyone knows someone who can help there too  
As ever, as help is greatly appreciated   -   Thanks in advance for the assistance! 
Steve

----------


## Gaza

Hammersmith wood turning in Adelaide they deliver all around Aust   
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## seriph1

I'll check them out - Thanks!

----------

